# Does anybody have a pvc overflow that i actually quiet?



## Jakemonaghan90 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Is your pvc overflow quiet*​
yes571.43%no228.57%


----------



## Jakemonaghan90 (Nov 30, 2008)

Does anybody have a quiet pretzel overflow?

Anybody at all?

If so...what is your secret. Mine is so loud im ready to start keeping lizards instead of fish...


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

YES..
Absolutly, dead quiet..
It`s sitting on a box in my garage


----------



## hidenseek (Nov 13, 2005)

Yes I do too! Just view my thread I had. It's a few down below this one titled PVC Overflow. Check it out. It has lots of links to lots of great info and ideas.


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

Does anyone ever use the search function?

It can be done, but I don't recommend using this method on a PVC overflow. Having said that many people have used it successfully. Rather than explain everything again just read this post - its identical to your situation.

http://www.cichlidforum.com/phpBB/viewt ... 4aa684d1de


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

KaiserSousay said:


> YES..
> Absolutly, dead quiet..
> It`s sitting on a box in my garage


Hahaha! I keep all of my quiet stuff in the closet.


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

hidenseek said:


> Yes I do too! Just view my thread I had. It's a few down below this one titled PVC Overflow. Check it out. It has lots of links to lots of great info and ideas.


Haha, I think we posted at the same time.


----------



## hidenseek (Nov 13, 2005)

boredatwork said:


> hidenseek said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I do too! Just view my thread I had. It's a few down below this one titled PVC Overflow. Check it out. It has lots of links to lots of great info and ideas.
> ...


Nope I beat you by two minutes! You just took the time to get the url for my thread. Thanks partna.


----------



## willny1 (Nov 17, 2008)

Mine was louder with a lot of sucking noise. After about 2 weeks it quieted down a lot. Maybe because of the growth/ algae on, don't know. But it is pretty quiet. I put the pump on a sponge and some polyfil inside the top of the tall pipe.


----------



## Jakemonaghan90 (Nov 30, 2008)

I do in fact use the seach button...

I have also read the PVC overflow threa...at least 3 times. And maybe I'm an idiot, but I haven't seen anythng on that thread that has worked for me


----------



## hidenseek (Nov 13, 2005)

Ok bro. Nobody is calling you an idiot here. Can you say where the noise it coming from? Is it coming from the pipe inside your tank or is it the one on the outside? If it's inside you could try making a durso standpipe. If it's outside, like it was in my case, you can cap that pipe and drill a hole in the cap, or stuff some filter floss in there. If that doesn't work try adding the ball valve to the pipe that goes into your sump. You're going to have to dial down on that valve until the air stops flowing ou of the outlet pipe. Also, don't forget the check valve and airline tubing at the top U section. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jakemonaghan90 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yea, miscommunication. I know I wasn't being called a idiot.

Anyway, it is coming from the vent. I tried cappi g it, and it didnt work. I'll try the filter floss.

Thanks much.


----------



## Jakemonaghan90 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yea, miscommunication. I know I wasn't being called a idiot.

Anyway, it is coming from the vent. I tried cappi g it, and it didnt work. I'll try the filter floss.

Thanks much.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Putting the aquarium "in the wall" creates a small room just for the tank and its stuff with the noise and mess behind the scenes. It's not possible for many situations, but when it is, it is a great solution. Canopies can also absorb a lot of noise and hide clutter.


----------



## Jakemonaghan90 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yea, miscommunication. I know I wasn't being called a idiot.

Anyway, it is coming from the vent. I tried cappi g it, and it didnt work. I'll try the filter floss.

Thanks much.


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

So, I wasn't calling you an idiot, but I did say to use the search function. I guess that was mean. Now I am an idiot.

If you read the thread I posted, follow the design hidenseek used. I don't like to recommend it for an over the tank overflow, but people seem to be having success with it. If you don't like the noise of the PVC overflow then I don't think any of the suggestions will work except for the gate valve in the drain line. I explain why in the post. That is the only one that will remove the noise as opposed to muffle the noise (which is still noise). It is also a really simple modification. A lot easier than a new standpipe or some other contraption.


----------



## Jakemonaghan90 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok, I think it is safe to say that nobody is an idiot. There is just some serious misunderstandings in this thread (an inherent problem with non-face to face communication.)

I don't know about anyone else, by this whole project has been very frustrating. I'm almost there...the noise is muffled and nearly gone.

I haven't put a valve in yet, but I might. I'll read through the posts again. Maybe my reading comprehension will be better this time.

Anyway, after this, I'll be building and FBF. Who's with me?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

> safe to say that nobody is an idiot.


I take exception to that!!!
I have worked long and hard to lose all common sense and speling sklls


----------

